# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  بوست التصويت لفتح المنبر او قفله

## طارق حامد

* قال تعالى ( وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِين)

ايمانا منا بدور عضوية المنبر في تسيره والتاكيد بان عضوية المنبر هي الوقود لحركة المنبر وهي التي جعلت من المنبر رقم في 

عالم المنتديات الاسفرية فكان لابد لاننا من استشارتها في امر نادى به بعض الاعضاء من فترة وهو قفل المنبر و جعله للاعضاء فقط 

لم نتجاهل في الادارة طلبات بعض الاعضاء بقفل المنبر وجعله للعضوية فقط ولكن في مرحلة من المراحل كانت رؤية الادارة 

بان الافضل للمنبر ان يكون مفتوح للزوار ولا نخفي عليكم ففعلا كان القرار صحيحاً فقد جني المنبر ثمار ذلك 

* وهي بان المنبر كان الاول بين المنتديات الرياضية من حيث المشاهدة في في احصائيات موقع اليكسي لمحركات البحث والرصد 

فكان لحركات الزوار اثر كبير في هذا الترتيب 

* بعد سهولة الحصول على المعلومات من مصادر عدة و اصبح الخبر متواجد بصورة مكثفة رات الادارة ليس هنالك سبب لقفل المنبر 

بحجة ان هناك اسرار لا نريد لاحد ان يتطلع عليها ...

هذه من الاسباب التي أدت لفتح المنبر امام الزوار ...

الان الأمر بين ايديكم فان رايتم بان يقفل المنبر سوف يقفل وان رايتم ان يترك مفتوحاَ سوف نقوم بتركه مفتوحاً للزورار ...

والله من وراء القصد ....
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انا مع القفل
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مع القفل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانا مع القفل
الزوار يستطيعوا قراءة العناوين لكن لا يستطيعوا الدخول على الموضوع وقراءته فمن اراد القراءة مرحبا به عضواً 
*

----------


## مرهف

*ضد اغلاق المنبر
...
*

----------


## maxx48

*بعد سهولة الحصول على المعلومات من مصادر عدة و اصبح الخبر متواجد بصورة مكثفة رات الادارة ليس هنالك سبب لقفل المنبر






بان الافضل للمنبر ان يكون مفتوح للزوار ولا نخفي عليكم ففعلا كان القرار صحيحاً فقد جني المنبر ثمار ذلك 

 * وهي بان المنبر كان الاول بين المنتديات الرياضية من حيث المشاهدة في في احصائيات موقع اليكسي لمحركات البحث والرصد
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*مفتوح 
..

ضد القفل و ضد حصر المعلومة و ضد أن لا يقرأ الزوار و الضيوف 

أفتحوا المنبر سنفيد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الخصوصية مطلوبة 
المنبر ليس كل اهدافه اخبارية فقط وتقديم معلومة ...
لننخدم النادي يجب ان نكون اخوة في اسرة واحدة
ولا نكون اسرة من غير بيت وله باب مغلق ....
عندها سنخرج من نفق الاخبار و الحديث فقط 
لرحابة العمل الواقعي من اجل المريخ وليس من اجل تصنيف اليكسا
*

----------


## maxx48

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الخصوصية مطلوبة 
المنبر ليس كل اهدافه اخبارية فقط وتقديم معلومة ...
لننخدم النادي يجب ان نكون اخوة في اسرة واحدة
ولا نكون اسرة من غير بيت وله باب مغلق ....
عندها سنخرج من نفق الاخبار و الحديث فقط 
لرحابة العمل الواقعي من اجل المريخ وليس من اجل تصنيف اليكسا




كلامك  منطقي   لكن  ممكن   يتقفل   قسم   ويكون   خاص بالاعضاء وبقية   الاقسام   تكون  متاحة   للجميع   وليس  من  الضرورة  غلق  المنبر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maxx48
					

كلامك  منطقي   لكن  ممكن   يتقفل   قسم   ويكون   خاص بالاعضاء وبقية   الاقسام   تكون  متاحة   للجميع   وليس  من  الضرورة  غلق  المنبر



كلام جميل
لو كان بالامكان تخصيص قسم للاخبار تنزل فيه الاخبار فقط حتي دون ابداء راي او تحليل وممكن يكون مفتوح 
او لو في امكانية والسؤال لمرهف لفتح بوست الاخبار للزوار مع قفل البوستات الاخري 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضد الاغلاق
فتح المنبر هو الخير بعينه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اغلاق المنبر يرفع الروح المعنويه للاعضاء 
اذا لايعقل ان تكون المشاهدات بالعشرات والردود بعدد اصابع اليد الواحده 
انا مع الاغلاق وبالضبه والمفتاح كمان 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ضد الاغلاق
فتح المنبر هو الخير بعينه



انا ماخايف من حاجة في الموضوع دا الا من شماتك فيني 

هههه ما جادي طبعا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مع ان رأى القفل يقف عليه أخوة اعزاء كثر،
نحترمهم،
وعلى راسهم الباش مهندس احمد جعفر،
نريد مناظرة جادة فى فوائد القفلvsالفتح،
بعيدا عن التعصب والنظرة الضيقة،
مع استصحاب تجارب الاخرين ممن يصرون على قفل منتدياتهم،
هذا المنبر قبل شهرين كان هو السبب الوحيد فى جلوس الوالى مع احمد الباشا لإعادة قيده،
بسبب بوست كتبه احد الاعضاء،
وهذا فيض من غيض،
اكثر الصحفيين يدخلون كزوار ونجد اثر المنبر فى كتاباتهم وافكارهم،
كذلك اللاعبين وأعضاء المجلس وغيرهم ،
فلماذا نضيع هذه المصالح؟


عموما نحن مع راىء الأغلبية رغم ما نرى فى هذا الامر


والله ولى التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي عبدالله الفحل

*اولا انا مع  فتح المنبر
لعدة اسباب 
ماف اسرار ولا حاجة ..السر عادة بكون بين اتنين فقط
تاني حاجه يمكن ربنا يهدي الناس لحب المريخ
تالت حاجه في مريخاب غير مسجلين 
وعادة المنبر بشترط التزكيه لذالك لا داعي لحرمانهم من اخبار المريخ
رابعا من الافضل ان نطرح افكارنا للمجتمع الرياضي عامة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

انا ماخايف من حاجة في الموضوع دا الا من شماتك فيني 

هههه ما جادي طبعا



اول حاجة اكتب بلون تانى 
عميتنا يا ماسورة
ههههههها

لكن والله يا باش انا اول المؤيدين للقفل لأسباب أخرى ،
لكن تقليب المصلحة العليا للمنبر والمريخ تجعلنى أقف ضد القفل،
خاصة ما تشهده الساحة الرياضية من أحداث غريبة ودخيلة على الوسط الرياضي ،
مما يستوجب إيصال صوت العقلاء الى الجهلاء فى هذا الوسط،
وصراحة لا أرى عقلاء افضل من زملاء هذا المنبر الرائد 


اتمنى ان نستوعب هذا الامر



ولعة:
هى جنس شماتة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

مع ان رأى القفل يقف عليه أخوة اعزاء كثر،
نحترمهم،
وعلى راسهم الباش مهندس احمد جعفر،
نريد مناظرة جادة فى فوائد القفلvsالفتح،
بعيدا عن التعصب والنظرة الضيقة،
مع استصحاب تجارب الاخرين ممن يصرون على قفل منتدياتهم،
هذا المنبر قبل شهرين كان هو السبب الوحيد فى جلوس الوالى مع احمد الباشا لإعادة قيده،
بسبب بوست كتبه احد الاعضاء،
وهذا فيض من غيض،
اكثر الصحفيين يدخلون كزوار ونجد اثر المنبر فى كتاباتهم وافكارهم،
كذلك اللاعبين وأعضاء المجلس وغيرهم ،
فلماذا نضيع هذه المصالح؟


عموما نحن مع راىء الأغلبية رغم ما نرى فى هذا الامر


والله ولى التوفيق



***********************
احقاقا للحق موضوع الباشا سعى فيه الصحفى مامون ابو شيبه 
فى كل كتاباته كان ينادى بضرورة اعادة قيد الباشا 
اما بالنسبه للصحفيين اذا كانوا يرغبون ويحبون ناديهم 
فهم سيسعون بكل السبل للانضمام الى كل ما هو مريخى 
شخصيا بحثت عن شىء يربطنى بالمريخ الكيان حتى اهتديت الى هذا المنبر
كل مريخابى يفتخر بمريخيته عليه ان يسارع للانضمام الى المنتدى 
ثمة سؤال يطرح نفسه ....
من لا يريد الانضمام الينا لماذا ياتى ليتصفح مواضيعنا ؟؟؟
عندما نغلق هذا الباب سيكون مجبرا ان يسجل ويكون عضوا فاعلا 
ويمكن ان يفيد لانه ساعتها سيكون له الحق فى التعبير عن وجهت نظره 
وممكن نستفيد منها جميعا 
اغلاق المنبر معناه زيادة الاعضاء وزيادة الاعضاء معناه زيادة الاراء 
وزيادة الاراء تعنى اننا نسير فى الاتجاه الصحيح ومن ثم نخرج بالقرار 
الذى يخدم مصلحة الكيان المريخ 
من يريدنا عليه ان يسجل ويجلس معنا وجه لوجه يطرح ما يحلو له 
ينتقد يبدى رأيه بكل جرأه ودون الخوف من اى عواقب لان المريخ 
اكبر واشمل واعم من اى انتماء ضيق 
*

----------


## كته

*اقفل طوالى وبسرعه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					


***********************
احقاقا للحق موضوع الباشا سعى فيه الصحفى مامون ابو شيبه 
فى كل كتاباته كان ينادى بضرورة اعادة قيد الباشا 
اما بالنسبه للصحفيين اذا كانوا يرغبون ويحبون ناديهم 
فهم سيسعون بكل السبل للانضمام الى كل ما هو مريخى 
شخصيا بحثت عن شىء يربطنى بالمريخ الكيان حتى اهتديت الى هذا المنبر
كل مريخابى يفتخر بمريخيته عليه ان يسارع للانضمام الى المنتدى 
ثمة سؤال يطرح نفسه ....
من لا يريد الانضمام الينا لماذا ياتى ليتصفح مواضيعنا ؟؟؟
عندما نغلق هذا الباب سيكون مجبرا ان يسجل ويكون عضوا فاعلا 
ويمكن ان يفيد لانه ساعتها سيكون له الحق فى التعبير عن وجهت نظره 
وممكن نستفيد منها جميعا 
اغلاق المنبر معناه زيادة الاعضاء وزيادة الاعضاء معناه زيادة الاراء 
وزيادة الاراء تعنى اننا نسير فى الاتجاه الصحيح ومن ثم نخرج بالقرار 
الذى يخدم مصلحة الكيان المريخ 
من يريدنا عليه ان يسجل ويجلس معنا وجه لوجه يطرح ما يحلو له 
ينتقد يبدى رأيه بكل جرأه ودون الخوف من اى عواقب لان المريخ 
اكبر واشمل واعم من اى انتماء ضيق 



أشكرك آخى مريخابى على التعقيب،
بالنسبة لموضوع الباشا يمكن ان تراجع بوست الاخ كدكول بتاريخ١٨/١٢/٢٠١٣ بعنوان الباشا الباشا،
ثم مراجعة بوست الاخ فراس الشفيع بتاريخ ٢٠/١٢/٢٠١٣ الذى توجه فيه الباشا لمكاتب الاتحاد العام


ومع ذلك احترم رايك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻻبد ان تكون اﻻولوية في تكوين ادارة جديدة للمنبر
وهي بعد الدراسات تقرر فتح المنبر او غلقه ﻻن التصويت غير دقيق ةيهضم حق اعضاء كثر ﻻيتواجدون اﻻن ليقرروا في مصير المنبر بالغلق او الفتح
اي تصويت اﻻن غير عادل وغير دقيق بالنظر لعدد اﻻعضاء الذين يضمهم المنبر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ﻻبد ان تكون اﻻولوية في تكوين ادارة جديدة للمنبر
وهي بعد الدراسات تقرر فتح المنبر او غلقه ﻻن التصويت غير دقيق ةيهضم حق اعضاء كثر ﻻيتواجدون اﻻن ليقرروا في مصير المنبر بالغلق او الفتح
اي تصويت اﻻن غير عادل وغير دقيق بالنظر لعدد اﻻعضاء الذين يضمهم المنبر



الفورة الف يا مهدي
ممكن البوست يفضل او يثبت لاي مدة مناسبة
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ﻻبد ان تكون اﻻولوية في تكوين ادارة جديدة للمنبر
وهي بعد الدراسات تقرر فتح المنبر او غلقه ﻻن التصويت غير دقيق ةيهضم حق اعضاء كثر ﻻيتواجدون اﻻن ليقرروا في مصير المنبر بالغلق او الفتح
اي تصويت اﻻن غير عادل وغير دقيق بالنظر لعدد اﻻعضاء الذين يضمهم المنبر



كلام سليم جداً
...
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*انا مع فتح المنبر
وايضا ايد كﻻم كسﻻوي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ﻻبد ان تكون اﻻولوية في تكوين ادارة جديدة للمنبر
وهي بعد الدراسات تقرر فتح المنبر او غلقه ﻻن التصويت غير دقيق ةيهضم حق اعضاء كثر ﻻيتواجدون اﻻن ليقرروا في مصير المنبر بالغلق او الفتح
اي تصويت اﻻن غير عادل وغير دقيق بالنظر لعدد اﻻعضاء الذين يضمهم المنبر




ختفتها من خشمي 
اول ما لقيت عنوان البوست تبادر الي ذهني موضوع إدارة المنبر وهيكلته...
فضلت عدم الاسراع في الرد وقراءة ردود الاخوة ومن ثم الإدلاء برأيي فوجدت ردك هذا وتطابق مع ما يدور في ذهني ..
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*انا  معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا القفل  يظهر ليك موضوع البوست لاكن عايز تقره ادفع بطاقات اكراميه مافى هههههههههههههههههههههههه اسف مشاهده ساى مافى
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

كلام جميللو كان بالامكان تخصيص قسم للاخبار تنزل فيه الاخبار فقط حتي دون ابداء راي او تحليل وممكن يكون مفتوح او لو في امكانية والسؤال لمرهف لفتح بوست الاخبار للزوار مع قفل البوستات الاخري 



???????????????
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*قفل المنبر جاب ناس كثيرة كانت تتاوق من بعيد
وللإدارة الجديدة الحق في ما تراه مناسب لكن القفل يجمع الإعضاء 
نحن لا نحكي عن الزوار وما يهمنا أعضاء المنبر نجبرهم علي الدخول وهذا هو الاهم 
*

----------


## KING1

*ضد الاغلاق 
انا كنت واحدمن الزوار ولكن حين اطلعت علي محتويات المنتدي وعرفت فحواه  قمت بتسجيل ونيل العضوية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرأي عندي قبل التصويت ان يكون هناك اختبار لقفل المنبر لمدة محددة غير معلن عن نهايتها ومن ثم نري النتائج بالقطع فتح المنبر يساهم في عدد الزوار وبالتالي في احصائية اليكسا ولكن ماهو المهم والاهم وماهو دور المنبر الذي من اجله تأسس 
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*يقفل وينقح.............
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*تبرير منطقى وطالما فتح المنبر يجعلنا فى المقدمة فيرجى فتح المنبر واعتذر عن طرحى السابق باغلاقه 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انا مع قفل المنبر
معقولة انزل بوست يردو علي تلاتة اعضاء والمشاهدات 88
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*انا مع قفل المنبر وجعله حصريا على الأعضاء .. المثل بيقول الباب البجيب الريح سدو واستريح .. ان رات الأغلبيه فتحه  فلا غضاضه فى ذلك فانا مع رأى الأغلبيه وان كنت مخالفا له ولكن لابد للإنصياع لرأى الأغلبيه .. 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*عقب اغلاق  منبر الزوار  انضم الكثير  للمنتدي   وانا مع  اغلاق المنبر  ...  ولكن 
في حالة إمكانيه  فتح  قسم للاخبار  والصحف  فلا مناص في ذلك  وتقديم  خدمه للمريخاب
واغلاق  منبر المواضيع والنقاش  والتداول من مصلحة المنتدي 

وفي الاخر  نريد نقاش مستفيض   لمضار ومنافع  اغلاق المنتدي  ليكون القرار صائبا 
وراي (( كوامر)) المنتدي  مهم جدا لان لهم خبراتهم  في التواجد بالمنتدي  لسنوات 
طويله واكيد  لهم رايهم  في حضور ومتاوقة الزوار  مضارها ومنافعها   
ولانريد التسرع في اتخاذ القرار 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*مع قفل المنبر ولاأرى سبب لفتحه الذى يريد أن ينضم لأون لاين  عليه بالتسجيل لنيل العضوية
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الخصوصية مطلوبة ولكن ليس لدرجة قفل المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*في البداية اين الادارة الجديدة لتكون اولا
 ثم تطرح بعد الامر للتصويت ان رأت لابد من ذلك
                        	*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*مقفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول بس
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين أسسوا هذا المنبر ووضعوا لبناته الأولى
ورعوه حتى الآن هم اهل للتقييم واهل مكة أدرى بشعابها
وهم الذين قفلوا وفتحوا المنبر لفترات متفاوته ومن المؤكد انهم يعلمون
جيدا ايهما أنسب القفل أم الفتح
 فلنترك الخبز لخبازه ونصرف النظر عن 
مسألة التصويت هذه !!
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*أفكار مشتته ،،،
- من اهم شروط اكتساب العضوية بالمنبر ان يكون المتقدم مريخابيا ،،،، طيب بفتح المنبر ،،، الفرق بين العضو و غير العضو هو إمكانية الكتابة فقط ،، هل يعتبر هذا الفرق ميزه ؟ مرات يمر شهر لا اكتب حرفا بالمنبر مع أنى يوميا ادخل المنبر !!!

- من اهم بنود الاتفاق فى قبول عضوية و تفعيلها  سواء فيسبوك او واتساب و الخ ،،، هناك بند الخصوصية سواء للموقع او العضو ،،، و ما يكتبه الاعضاء هنا يعبر عن آراء خاصة ( خطين تحت خاصة) يقدم لمجموعة خاصه ( أعضاء المنبر) بوجود الحد الأدنى من الثقة المتبادلة بكونهم مريخاب و الدليل قبول عضويتهم ،،

- هناك تحليل فنى يقوم به بعض الاعضاء مشكورين قبل المباريات مع بيان لبعض مكامن الضعف التى يجب الحذر منها و كيفية إغلاقها ،،، كما ان فترة التسجيلات و ما يسبقها من ترشيحات للأعضاء سواء لاعبين محليين او أجانب ،،،، كل هذه معطيات نقدمها فى طبق من ذهب حال فتح المنبر فالسبق يكون لمن قرا و نفذ أسرع ،، فى حين اذا قفل المنبر أقلها نضمن و لو جزئيا انها محصورة ضمن كوكب المريخ .

- هناك أفكار تطويرية و استثمارية و طرق تشجيع مبتكرة تطرح و يكون للمنبر قصب السبق ،،، ناهيكم عن الصور الحصرية سواء لمباريات او تمارين ،،، جميعها تسرق و لا يتم حفظ الحقوق للمنبر ،،

- ما هى الفائدة المرجوة من كون المنبر اول او  ثانى او عاشر فى تصنيف اليسكا ؟؟؟ هذا التصنيف غالبا ما يهتم به لنظره استثمارية جلب شركات إعلانية او خطة مستقبليه لبيع الموقع و كلما ارتفع التصنيف زاد السعر .

- المريخ يوتىء اليه و لا يذهب الى إى كان ،،

- لذا أقف مع قفل المنبر ،،
،
- اذا كان و لابد فيمكن ؛
- فتح قسم خاص بالزوار و نسخ المواضيع العامه به ،، او
- قفل المنبر قبل ٤٨ من مباريات المريخ  و قبل ٣ أسابيع  من و خلال فترة التسجيلات .
*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*نفسي اتقطع وانا مباري الردود ( مع_ضد) وكلها منطقيه ان وضعت نفسي في زاوية اصحاب (مع_ضد)  انا مع الخيارين ان كان في الامكان غلق بعض الاقسام الخاصه جدا وفتح القسم الخاص بالاخبار والعناوين والمقالات ديل خاصات بالزوار
===
سؤال هل بالامكان فلفلت وفلترت الاعضاء (كلنا ) واعادة نظر للتأكد من الانتماء ؟؟ ويتم الترشيح بالمعرفة الشخصيه من جديد ؟ او يتم انشاء قسم جديد خاص جدا جدا ويتم ادراج الاعضاء المعروفين حبه حبه .. مافي زول يضحك انا جديد في المنتديات 
*

----------


## حوته 1

*انا مع تكوين إدارة جديدة لتسير المنبر و من بعد نبحث في قفل او فتح المنبر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

أفكار مشتته ،،،
- من اهم شروط اكتساب  العضوية بالمنبر ان يكون المتقدم مريخابيا ،،،، طيب بفتح المنبر ،،، الفرق بين  العضو و غير العضو هو إمكانية الكتابة فقط ،، هل يعتبر هذا الفرق ميزه ؟ مرات يمر  شهر لا اكتب حرفا بالمنبر مع أنى يوميا ادخل المنبر !!!

- من اهم بنود  الاتفاق فى قبول عضوية و تفعيلها سواء فيسبوك او واتساب و الخ ،،، هناك بند  الخصوصية سواء للموقع او العضو ،،، و ما يكتبه الاعضاء هنا يعبر عن آراء خاصة (  خطين تحت خاصة) يقدم لمجموعة خاصه ( أعضاء المنبر) بوجود الحد الأدنى من الثقة  المتبادلة بكونهم مريخاب و الدليل قبول عضويتهم ،،

- هناك تحليل فنى يقوم به  بعض الاعضاء مشكورين قبل المباريات مع بيان لبعض مكامن الضعف التى يجب الحذر منها و  كيفية إغلاقها ،،، كما ان فترة التسجيلات و ما يسبقها من ترشيحات للأعضاء سواء  لاعبين محليين او أجانب ،،،، كل هذه معطيات نقدمها فى طبق من ذهب حال فتح المنبر  فالسبق يكون لمن قرا و نفذ أسرع ،، فى حين اذا قفل المنبر أقلها نضمن و لو جزئيا  انها محصورة ضمن كوكب المريخ .

- هناك أفكار تطويرية و استثمارية و طرق  تشجيع مبتكرة تطرح و يكون للمنبر قصب السبق ،،، ناهيكم عن الصور الحصرية سواء  لمباريات او تمارين ،،، جميعها تسرق و لا يتم حفظ الحقوق للمنبر ،،

- ما هى  الفائدة المرجوة من كون المنبر اول او ثانى او عاشر فى تصنيف اليسكا ؟؟؟ هذا  التصنيف غالبا ما يهتم به لنظره استثمارية جلب شركات إعلانية او خطة مستقبليه لبيع  الموقع و كلما ارتفع التصنيف زاد السعر .

- المريخ يوتىء اليه و لا يذهب الى  إى كان ،،

- لذا أقف مع قفل المنبر ،،
،
- اذا كان و لابد فيمكن  ؛
- فتح قسم خاص بالزوار و نسخ المواضيع العامه به ،، او
- قفل المنبر قبل ٤٨  من مباريات المريخ و قبل ٣ أسابيع من و خلال فترة التسجيلات  .



الله عليك يا جمال 
رايك  قمة في الروعة والموضوعية .... الله ينور عليك يا رائع  
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرأي عندي قبل التصويت ان يكون هناك اختبار لقفل المنبر لمدة محددة غير معلن عن نهايتها ومن ثم نري النتائج بالقطع فتح المنبر يساهم في عدد الزوار وبالتالي في احصائية اليكسا ولكن ماهو المهم والاهم وماهو دور المنبر الذي من اجله تأسس 



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## حودا

*من خلال اراء الاخوة المتداخلين اعتقد ان فتح المنبر فؤائدة اكبر. حتي الاخوة الذين يرون ان قفل المنبر اضاف اعضاء جدد فلولا معرفتهم بالمنبر المفتوح 
ووجدو فية مايسرهم ماكان لهم ان يشتركو. ليس هناك مايخفي والمواضيع الخاصة جدا والافكار الجديدة يمكن ان
تكون في قسم خاص او يتم قفل الموضوع اذا امكن كما اقترح بعض الاخوة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

* يا شباب موضوع الادارة دا موضوع تاني الناس تناقشه في الزمان والمكان المناسبين 
الناس بتقول الادارة الجديدة هي الممكن تقرر 
لكن اقول انه البوست دا كبير جدا بمعناه لاننا لاول مرة نمارس نوع من الديمقراطية بغض النظر عن 
الشخص الفتحه الاخ طارق او اي شخص تاني او مكانته في الادارة 
البوست دا والفكرة والتصويت والنتيجة مستمدات شرعيتهم من الاعضاء 
الاعضاء هم البقرروا
 و الاخ طارق ليه الحق بفتحه لانه بمثل الادارة المؤقتة  
و البحصل بعد داك الاعضاء هم الليهم الحق عبر التصويت بس 
ان كان راي الاغلبية مع الفتح باركناه 
ولو كان مع القفل ودا البنتمناه
 الناس ما تخلط الامور لكل حدث حديث زي ما بقولوا 
خلونا هسي في فتح او قفل المنبر 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا شباب الموضوع الناس ناقشته كتير 
البوست للتصويت
مع او ضد فتح المنبر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قبل الحديث عن فتح او قفل المنتدى 
هناك سؤال يجب علينا الاجابه عليه...
ماهى الفوائد التى تعود على المنتدى عندما يتم فتحه ؟؟؟
وماهى الخسائر التى يتكبدها المنتدةى فى حالة اغلاقه ؟؟
اذا استطعنا ان نجيب على هذين السؤالين بحياديه تامه وبعقلانيه سنصل الى القرار السليم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مع فتح المنبر لان الزمن ده ما فى شيئ مخفى
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اوافق الاخ العزيز احمد جعفر بان الغرض من البوست معرفة راي الاعضاء عن فتح المنبر او قفله 

وليس لمناقشة مواضيع اخري فالرجاء من الاخوة الكرام الالتزام بموضوع البوست وتحقيق الغرض منه ...
*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*مع القفل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*كما قال كسلاوى لا بد من معرفة رأى اكثر من الف شخص فى هذا الامر، عدد أعضاء المنبر،او على الأقل النصف500  ( النصاب)اما الوضع الراهن غير منصف الى اى نتيجة


the current situation is virtually unfair for any voting
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اقفل ياعابدين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*همكن سؤال 
هسع المنبر 
مقفول ولا مفتوح
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر

*مع القفل
*

----------


## ابو بوش

*لدينا شمشار واحد. كم لديهم بيننا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مع القفل لا سيما انه لا يوجد مادة اخبارية سوى صخيفة المنبر.
ارائنا السالبة في بعض اللعيبة, في الجهاز الفني........
نحتفظ بها لانفسنا, زيتنا في دقيقنا

*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*انا مع قفل المنبر حتى تكون له خصوصيته .. والممنوع مرغوب ..
*

----------


## حوته 1

*حاضرين الاخ طارق و الاخ أحمد مع قفل المنبر
                        	*

----------


## abufulla

*[QUOTE=ابراهيم عطية بابكر;674416]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرأي عندي قبل التصويت ان يكون هناك اختبار لقفل المنبر لمدة محددة غير معلن عن نهايتها ومن ثم نري النتائج بالقطع فتح المنبر يساهم في عدد الزوار وبالتالي في احصائية اليكسا ولكن ماهو المهم والاهم وماهو دور المنبر الذي من اجله تأسس 
الاخ ابراهيم 
لك التحايا
مقترح جميل جدا
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*اننى مع فتح المنبر 
الزائر الذى يجد المنبر مقفل امامه اذا كان يريد او يهمه دخول المنبر يمكن ان يسجل و يدخل المنبر 
لذلك ارى ان قفل المنبر لا يحميه و لا يمنع الطفيلين من الدخول , بل ارى ان القفل يحصر العضوية فى المريخاب فقط و الباقين يمكن ان يدخلوا و يخرجوا دون ان يشعر بهم احد و دون تأثير منهم على ما يجرى فى المنبر
المنبر ليس فيه اسرار لا تكون معروفة للغير لذلك دعوهم يدخلوا و لن يضروا بشئ
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*فتح المنبر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*to the top
*

----------


## أبو رشاد

*فتح المنبر مع أكيد تقديري للرأي الآخر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ارفع....
                        	*

----------


## alenani

*ضد القفل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تاني فوق
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*الباب البجيب الريح أقفلوا واستريح .. أقفلوه بالضبه والمفتاح حتى لايختلط الحابل بالنابل .. المندسين والمتربصون كثر وقفا من يشيل .. الحصريه شعار عالمى ولغة العصر واليوم .. التجويد والتمحيص والدقيق يكون فى قفل المنبر مع اكيد إحترامى وتقديرى لكل الأراء وفى النهاية رأى الأغلبيه يسرى على الجميع هكذا علمتنا الديمقراطية الحقه وليس المزيفه
*

----------


## ود من الله

*مع القفل بكل تكبد
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*مع فتح المنبر للزوار ..
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فتح المنبر 
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*[QUOTE=عبد المنعم خليفة;674308]وانا مع القفل
الزوار يستطيعوا قراءة العناوين لكن لا يستطيعوا الدخول على الموضوع وقراءته فمن اراد القراءة مرحبا به عضواً 

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*to the top
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههههه
شنو ياهندسة زاكي الموضوع دا كدا 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*في انتظار النتيجة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

في انتظار النتيجة



2222222222222222222222
*

----------


## كته

*قفلتو ولا لسه
                        	*

----------

